# Livery in and Around Tadley



## PeggyPatch (11 February 2013)

Hi All,

I have recently moved to the Tadley area and although it's lovely have struggled to find out about Livery yards. I am looking for either grazing or an assisted livery (i.e turn out in the morning). 

Ideally the yard would have a school and good hacking (hacking essential don't mind some road work but must have some offroad).

Does anyone know of anything?

I have looked at churchbrook farm but this is full and after hours of searching the net, i've not really found anything else. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Irishbabygirl (11 February 2013)

There's quite a smart little yard near the entrance to Greenham industrial estate. Nice turnout, stables and school but hacking only really Greenham Common.


----------



## PeggyPatch (11 February 2013)

Where is that? Do you have a contact number?


----------



## hoggedmane (11 February 2013)

I keep my horse between Bramley and Silchester - about 10 mins from Tadley.

There are no spaces at the moment at the yard I am at but there are other yards - most don't have websites.

Church Farm in Bramley.
Sims Farm on the edge of Mortimer.
Brocaslands farm between Bramley and Mortimer
Highfields - Clappers Farm Road between Silchester and Bramley.
West End Farm in Mortimer West End
Chitty Farm in Wall Lane Silchester

I'll see if I can think of any others.


----------



## undertheweather (11 February 2013)

Hiya, there's a facebook group called Everything Horsey In and Around Tadley, if you ask on there you'll get some good advice.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/238025422902219/


----------



## PeggyPatch (11 February 2013)

Thanks everyone ill look up some of those places


----------



## PolarSkye (24 February 2013)

Another vote for Chitty Farm . . . lovely YO, decent grazing and wonderful hacking . . . school is a little deep but good enough for occasional schooling.


----------



## Suzie86 (24 August 2015)

Chitty farm is on wall lane in silchester - I hack through it regularly. You'd prob be able to pop up and speak to someone as there always seems to be people around


----------

